#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό ισοτιμίας διπλώματος ΕΜΠ με master‏

## leo

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση της Πρυτανείας ΕΜΠ, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για έκδοση πιστοποιητικού ισοτιμίας του διπλώματος με master, 
μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν την παρακάτω αίτηση. Επισυνάπτονται και οι αναλυτικές οδηγίες.

Τις οδηγίες θα τις ανεβάσω στα downloads μιας και το αρχείο ".pdf" είναι λίγο μεγάλο.


http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=517

----------


## sundance

Δηλαδή στον ΑΣΕΠ προσμετρώνται και τα μόρια που αναλογούν σε ένα συναφές μεταπτυχιακό?

----------


## leo

> Δηλαδή στον ΑΣΕΠ προσμετρώνται και τα μόρια που αναλογούν σε ένα συναφές μεταπτυχιακό?


 Απ την γραμματεία απάντησαν θετικά στην ερώτηση μου αυτή...



> Αυτό το έργο το έχω ξαναδεί


 Για πές;;

----------


## leo

> Το θέμα είναι ο ΑΣΕΠ τι λέει όχι η γραμματεία


Το θέμα είναι οτι αυτό μπορείς να το μάθεις - μάθουμε εύκολα.... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Θα ρωτήσεις *Παναγιώτη*, *leo* εγγράφως το ΑΣΕΠ να σου απαντήσουν και εγγράφως για να έχουμε μια επίσημη και έγκυρη απάντηση;

----------


## leo

Χάρη έχω ρωτήσει στον ΑΣΕΠ και περιμένω την απάντηση τους, οπότε και θα την επισυνάψω

----------

DOOM, sundance, Xάρης

----------


## leo

Το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω το όλο θέμα και

Απ την Γραμματεία του ΑΣΕΠ :
"Με ενημέρωσαν, χωρίς έγγραφη απάντηση πως Καθολικά και Αμετάκλητα ΔΕΝ ισχύει κάτι για τις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες κλπ.
Δεν το λαμβάνουνε καθόλου υπόψη τους, απλά αυτό που θέλουν μόνο είναι Τίτλος Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος και όχι ένα Πιστοποιητικό."
Δεν κατάφερα να τους αποσπάσω έγγραφη απάντηση.

Απ την Γραμματεία του ΕΜΠ:
"Είναι καθαρά εσωτερική κίνηση και πρωτοβουλία απ την Πρυτανεία του ΕΜΠ να χορηγεί και το Πιστοποιητικό Master με το σκεπτικό πως ΅αργότερα θα εγκριθείΆ .
Επίσης απ τον ΑΣΕΠ  δεν έχει εγκριθεί ακόμα αλλά
σε κάποια ιδιωτική εταιρεία, μπορούν να σας το μετρήσουν σαν επιπλέον μόρια πάνω στον μισθό σας."
*
Τα συμπεράσματα*  είναι παραπάνω από *οφθαλμοφανή*.

----------

DOOM, Samdreamth, sundance, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζα "επικοινωνιακή". 
Αφού τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και πολυτεχνεία δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πρώτο πτυχίο στα 4 χρόνια και ένα ακόμα (μεταπτυχιακό) στα πέντε δίνουν κατευθείαν "μεταπτυχιακό" στα πέντε. 

Φαντάζομαι στο όχι τόσο μακρινό μέλλον ότι ΤΕΙ και Πανεπιστήμια/Πολυτεχνεία θα δίνουν όλα στα 4 χρόνια το πρώτο πτυχίο και σ' ένα ακόμα το  δεύτερο (μεταπτυχιακό). Θα προσαρμοστούν δηλαδή στο αγγλοσαξωνικό σύστημα.

----------


## vasgi

Aυτό που λέει ο Χάρης μπορεί να γίνει μέσα στο επόμενο δίμηνο .

Βλέπετε αντί να προβλέπουμε τα γεγονότα , εμείς ξεκατινιαζόμαστε και τρέχουμε πίσω από τις εξελίξεις , μιά και πολιτικοί και συνδικαλιστές , προσπαθούν πάντα να αποφεύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος . 

30 χρόνια αυτό καθορίζει όλες τις κινήσεις τους .

----------


## Evan

Εγώ το πήρα και το κορνίζαρα και είμαι έτοιμος για μεγάλες μπίζνες

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Εγώ αντιθέτως επειδή κατάλαβα ότι ποτέ δεν θα έχει κύρος (κ τελευταία μου χρειάζεται ένα έγκυρο master),αποφάσισα να κάνω κανονικό.

Το πιστοποιητικό που δίνει το ΕΜΠ θα πάω να το πάρω την ημέρα που θα μποϋκοτάρουν την carrefoure στα χαρτικά υγιεινής.Εϊναι μίας χρήσης-δυστυχώς.

Κρίμα,μετά από τόσα χρόνια αίμα-τουλάχιστον το δικό μου-,να μας εξαθλιώνουν με αυτό τον τρόπο........*κρίμα*.

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν.

Λίγο τα βασικά για την δομή και λειτουργία ενός κράτους.

Δεν δύναται να εκδίδεται πιστοποιητικό από μια σχολή και να έχει ισχύ χωρίς να έχει περάσει πρώτα από την βουλή και να εκδοθεί Προεδρικό Διάταγμα ώστε να έχει ισχύ και επίσημα και να δημοσιευτεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως ή αλλιώς ΦΕΚ.

Αυτά δεν γίνονται πουθενά και απορώ με τι σκεπτικό το ΕΜΠ θέλει να ξεφτυλίζεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν δεν είναι μόνο το ΕΜΠ αλλά και το ΑΠΘ που δίνει το αντίστοιχο πιστοποιητικό ισοτιμίας με MEng.

Ο καθένας Pappos μπορεί να δίνει ό,τι χαρτί θέλει. Μήπως δεν υπάρχουν άπειρες ιδιωτικές σχολές που δίνουν ένα σωρό ωραία χαρτιά, πιστοποιητικά, διπλώματα, κ.λπ. χωρίς να έχουν καμιά αξία πχ στην εισαγωγή μέσω ΑΣΕΠ; Γιατί τα έγκυρα χαρτιά εκεί έχουν το ρόλο τους. Στο δημόσιο. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα εκείνο που μετρά είναι αν μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά και να είσαι άνθρωπος με τον οποίο μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε.

Από εκεί και πέρα αυτό που έκαναν το ΕΜΠ και το ΑΠΘ είναι μια συμβολική κίνηση με στόχο να πιέσουν τη βουλή να νομοθετήσει την ισοτιμία και μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό καλά την έκαναν κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------

sundance

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Από εκεί και πέρα αυτό που έκαναν το ΕΜΠ και το ΑΠΘ είναι μια συμβολική κίνηση με στόχο να πιέσουν τη βουλή να νομοθετήσει την ισοτιμία και μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό καλά την έκαναν κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Αυτό Χάρη δεν είναι σωστό.

Απ' ευθείας από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη θα γεμίσουμε διπλωματούχους με μεταπτυχιακά.Δηλαδή,σε μία ημέρα μόνο υποβιβάζουμε τον ανταγωνισμό,κατά συνέπεια και την αξία των μέχρι τώρα διπλωμάτων μας......

Ξέχωρα ότι απαξιώνεται ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ο τίτλος του Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος.

Είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ γκάφα από τα Πολυτεχνεία να προχωρήσουν σε αυτή την κίνηση........Δηλαδή,για να μπει κάποιος στο Δημόσιο από εδώ κ στο εξής πρέπει να έχει 1 Διδακτορικό ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ για να είναι ανταγωνιστικός!!!!!!!*Αυτό είναι όχι μόνο υποτίμηση της αξίας των σπουδών (Διαδακτορικό για θέση ελεγκτή....) αλλά και κοινωνική υποτίμηση (Διδακτορικός να δουλεύει για 800 ευρώ...........κ Διευθυντής να είναι κάποιος με αναχρονιστικούς θεσμούς που δεν έχει καν Δίπλωμα..........)*
Από εδώ κ στο εξής,αν γίνει αυτό,θα πρέπει να κάνει κανείς 2 Διδακτορικά για να είναι ανταγωνιστικός για μία κωλοθέση σε Δήμο?*Αν είναι δυνατόν,αν είναι δυνατόν!!!!!!!!!!
* 
Αν ήθελαν να ξυπνήσουν τα Πολυτεχνεία,ας προσάρμοζαν το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών που προσφέρουν σε σχέση με τα έτη με τα Ευρωπαϊκά Πολυτεχνεία-Πανεπιστήμια.......

*Είναι αδιανόητο να έχω χύσει αίμα για ένα Δίπλωμα που όταν αποφοίτησα το θεωρούσα το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσα να πάρω από Ελληνικό Δημόσιο Φορέα,και με μία τέτοια ασυντόνιστη και αλόγιστη κίνηση κάποιων ηλίθιων Πρυτάνεων να αξίζει όσο ένα ρολό χαρτί υγείας από το Carrefourre......

Και επαναλαμβάνω, για όσους έχασαν τα περσινά γλέντια, MENG δίνουν,όχι MSC.Με τέτοιες γκάφες,θα το διαπιστώσετε εν ιδίοις όμασι,έρχονται φαινόμενα Βερολίνου ΜΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΡΕΨΙΜΑ......*Ας έδιναν τουλάχιστον MSC,να πηγαίναμε εξωτερικό απ' ευθείας να δουλέψουμε με ανταγωνιστικά χαρτιά.Με το MENG,μας εξουδετερώνουν ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ πλέον.

Παραδείγματα:Το Πολυτεχνείο δίνει MENG στα *5* χρόνια

1.Απόφοιτοι κολλεγίων (ναι,*ΚΟΛΛΕΓΙΩΝ*) με 3ετείς σπουδές στην Ελλάδα κ 1 έτος στη Βρεττανία για MSC (σύνολο 4 έτη) είναι ΠΙΟ ανταγωνιστικοί από εμάς στον ΑΣΕΠ.
2.ΑΤΕΙ με 4ετείς σπουδές στην Ελλάδα και 1 έτος MSC οπουδήποτε (σύνολο 5 έτη) είναι ΠΙΟ ανταγωνιστικοί από εμάς στον ΑΣΕΠ.(όταν κ όποτε ο ΑΣΕΠ προσαρμόσει τις προκυρήξεις του ΠΕ κ ΤΕ και τα κάνει όλα ΠΕ......)

*Και να ήταν μόνο ο ΑΣΕΠ το πρόβλημα...........Με MENG επικυρώνουν την αξία του Ελληνικού Διπλώματος Παγκοσμίως στην κατηγορία του ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Θεοί,ξυπνήστε να βοηθήσετε,ΕΛΕΟΣ,ΕΛΕΟΣ,ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!*
*

Τα είχαμε πει κ πέρισυ,οι Έλληνες διπλωματούχοι έχουν στην πλάτη τους 1 έτος ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ που ΔΕΝ μπορεί να αντιστοιχηθεί με Τ-Ι-Π-Ο-Τ-Α και με κανένα τρόπο!!!!!*Και με αυτή την κίνηση το φάντασμα το κρύβουν στον τάφο του ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.Είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ αρνητική κίνηση........

----------



----------


## Pappos

Καταρχήν. Εδώ και οι Γερμανοί δεν ήθελαν να βγάλουν το Diplom με το Msc. Μάλιστα σε μερικές σχολές ρωτάνε ακόμα τι τίτλο θέλεις και πολλοί είναι αυτοί που διαλέγουν το Diplom.
Γενικά και το λέω να το ακούσουν όλοι το Diplom ειδικά από την Γερμανία είναι χαρτί που σέβονται όλοι και το αποδέχονται παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο !!!

Μην πέφτετε στην παγίδα των τίτλων. Και ναι είναι τριτοκοσμικό οι σχολές να εκδίδουν τέτοια πιστοποιητικά. Να είστε περήφανοι όσοι έχετε πάρει το Δίπλωμά σας στα 5 χρόνια από το πολυτεχνείο. Μην ακούτε τις σειρήνες των Masters. Και στο τέλος-τέλος πάνε κάπου και πάρε το Master...ξέρουμε πως είναι εύκολο σήμερα να πάρεις master...master παίρνουνε σήμερα όλοι εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Επαναλαμβάνω ΟΛΟΙ !!! 
*Αλλά κύριοι το Δίπλωμα είναι Δίπλωμα.*

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Φίλε Pappos,η κάθε χώρα λειτουργεί με το δικό της σύστημα.

Οι Θεοί να έχουν καλά τη Γερμανία!

Στη Βρεττανία δεν ισχύει το ίδιο.Το Diploma είναι ένα πιστοποιητικό που το δίνουν σε όσους δεν κατάφεραν να ολοκληρώσουν τον κύκλο του MSC.

Στη Γαλλία,το Δίπλωμα είναι το ίδιο με τη Βρεττανία.Στην Ιταλία δεν υφίσταται καν.Στις ΗΠΑ,δεν έχει καμία αξία.

Εϊμαι περήφανος για το Δίπλωμά μου.Θέλω να παραμείνει Δίπλωμα.Δεν με ρώτησε κανείς αν θέλω να το υποβαθμίσω σε MENG.

----------


## DOOM

δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω Α Π Ο Λ Υ Τ Α με τον zavi στο post#17.
Είναι μεγίστη κίνηση απαξίωσης του διπλώματός μας. Μα καλά έχουν ΟΛΟΙ χάσει τη λογική τους? 
Εκτός και αν κρύβεται κάτι από όλο αυτό το οποίο δε μυρίζω..

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Επαναλαμβάνω για όσους δεν κατέχουν:

Η πρόθεση των ελληνικών πολυτεχνικών σχολών είναι να δώσουν MENG,όχι MSC.
Ως μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος λογίζεται το MSC,όχι το MENG.

Το ΜΕNG είναι ένας τίτλος επιπέδου Bachelor που αντιστοιχεί σε όσους επιλέξουν 4ετή κύκλο σπουδών αντί για 3ετή.Ύστερα από αναγνώριση του ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ,το MENG αντιστοιχεί σε *ΠΤΥΧΙΟ*!

Με λίγα λόγια,αν οι πολυτεχνικές σχολές προχωρήσουν σε αυτό το έγκλημα,επικυρώνουν την αντιστοίχηση του Δϊπλωματός μας *ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ* σε MENG,ενώ *ήδη* έχουμε Diploma που είναι *ήδη* ανώτερο του MENG!!!!Στη Βρεττανία οι Έλληνες Διπλωματούχοι αντιμετωπίζονται ήδη ως κάτοχοι Diploma και μισθολογικά και ακαδημαϊκά.

Δεν είναι καθόλου σωστή η κίνηση.........

----------


## Xάρης

Απ΄την άλλη εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι θετική κίνηση, έστω και αν αναγνωρίζεται ως ισότιμο του MEng, δηλαδή ισότιμο με τετραετείς σπουδές όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει ο zavi.

Θεωρώ θετικό το ότι καταρχήν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν ζούμε αποκομμένοι απ' τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και ειδικά την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Εφόσον το αντιληφθούμε αυτό και δεχθούμε την "Μπολόνια" που έχουμε συνυπογράψει (άσχετα με το εάν προσωπικά συμφωνώ ή όχι, αυτό είναι κάτι δεδομένο), θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσουμε τα προγράμματα σπουδών και τα πτυχία μας στα πρότυπα αυτά.
Η προσαρμογή δε θα είναι μια διαδικασία ανώδυνη χωρίς τριβές και συγκρούσεις. Εκεί πρέπει εμείς με τη σειρά μας και μέσω των συλλόγων που μας εκπροσωπούν να υπερασπιστούμε τα συμφέροντα μας και αυτό που θεωρούμε δίκαιο.
Και δίκαιο απ' την πλευρά μου είναι, οι πενταετείς σπουδές στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο να αναγνωριστούν ως ισότιμες με MSc στον τομέα που επέλεξε ο καθένας μας. Πχ "MEng Πολιτικός Μηχανικός & MSc Δομοστατικός". 

Η αναγνώριση ως ισότιμου του διπλώματος με MEng είναι μεν άδικη αλλά είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα. Αφού όμως γίνει αυτή η αναγνώριση επισήμως τότε πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα.
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η αναγνώριση της ισοτιμίας με MSc. Αυτή θα έρθει όταν ο κόσμος ενημερωθεί για τη διαφορά του MEng με το MSc και του τι σημαίνει αυτή στην πράξη. Ομολογώ ότι και εγώ την άκουσα για πρώτη φορά από τον Zavi. Όταν λοιπόν ενημερωθούν οι συνάδελφοι για την αδικία τότε ίσως να ενεργοποιηθούν κάποιες δυνάμεις ώστε να πετύχουν οι ΠΕ την ισοτιμία με MSc και οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ την ισοτιμία με MEng.

Υ.Γ.: Θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται σύγκριση με την αυτόνομη ίσως πολιτική που ακολουθούν χώρες πολιτικά και οικονομικά μεγαθήρια όπως η Γερμανία. Η Ελλάδα είναι μια μικρή χώρα και για να επιβιώσουμε πρέπει να μπορούμε να κολυμπούμε στα διεθνή "βαθιά" νερά.

----------


## vasgi

Ανέβασα πρό ολίγου στο θέμα ΕΔ ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ , το σημερινό δημοσίευμα του βήματος γιά το θέμα της προσαρμογής μας στο νέο καθεστώς .

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα όλα κινούνται στην λογική του πολιτικού κόστους και της καυτής πατάτας , όπως ακριβώς τα αντιλαμβάνονται οι συνήθως κατώτερες των περιστάσεων συνδικαλιστικές και πολιτικές ηγεσίες .
Ετσι αντί να έχουμε λύσει τα του οίκου μας με νηφάλια αντιμετώπιση χρόνια τώρα , αφήσαμε να δημιουργηθούν έχθρες και εντάσεις ανάμεσα μας και τρέχουμε τώρα την τελευταία στιγμή να προλάβουμε τις εξελίξεις , ενώ απειλούμεθα ταυτόχρονα με υπέρογκα πρόστιμα .

Η ΕΕ έχει ένα συγκριτικό μειονέκτημα , απέναντι στις ΗΠΑ κυρίως και στις άλλες μεγάλες χώρες δευτερευόντως , την έλλειψη κινητικότητας των εργαζομένων .
Δηλαδή ο Ευρωπαίος εργαζόμενος , δεν μετακινείται από τον τόπο διαμονής του εύκολα , γιά ανεύρεση εργασίας σε άλλο μέρος . Αντίθετα ο Αμερικανός αν χάσει την δουλειά του στην Νεβάδα , μπορεί εύκολα να πάει σε άλλη δουλειά στην Αλάσκα . Αυτό το πρόβλημα γιά την ΕΕ συμβάλλει στην αύξηση της ανεργίας η οποία διαχρονικά είναι μεγαλύτερη από ότι στις ΗΠΑ . 

Μετά λοιπόν την κατάργηση των συνόρων και το κοινό νόμισμα , έρχεται και το θέμα της κοινής πιστοποίησης προσόντων , ώστε κάθε εργαζόμενος να μπορεί να βρεί δουλειά σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος της ΕΕ , έχοντας την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από την εκεί κοινωνία η εργοδοσία με αυτή που θα είχε στην χώρα του .

Εμείς αφού λοιπόν χάναμε το ένα τρένο πίσω από το άλλο , φτάσαμε στις 12 και 5 να τρέχουμε να κρατήσουμε τα ιδρύματα μας στο επίπεδο σπουδών που πρέπει να είναι .

Ετσι αντί να βάλουμε μόνοι μας τα ΤΕΙ και τα τετραετή Πανεπιστήμια στο 6 και τα Πολυτεχνεία στο 7 , ακούγονται ακόμα απόψεις από διάφορους γραφικούς περί 6Α και 6Β και των άλλων που λέει ο Zavi , που αντί να ξεκαθαρίζουν την κατάσταση , εμπλέκουν περισσότερο τα πράγματα , με αποτέλεσμα να αυτοακυρωνόμαστε έναντι των άλλων εταίρων μας .

Προφανώς θα πρέπει στο θέμα των ΕΔ το πτυχίο 7 να δίνει επιπλέον δικαιώματα σε συγκεκριμμένο τομέα και επίσης να υπάρχει πρόσβαση από το 6 στο 7 , είτε με σπουδές είτε με εμπειρία είτε και με τα δύο .

Το επίπεδο 8 αφορά ειδικό θέμα που δεν θα δίνει επιπλέον ΕΔ αλλά θα οδηγεί σε ακαδημαική καρριέρα .

Θα πρέπει όμως να επικαιροποιηθούν τα προγράμματα σπουδών των Πολυτεχνείων ώστε να συμβαδίζουν με την νέα λογική .

----------


## Pappos

> Όταν λοιπόν ενημερωθούν οι συνάδελφοι για την αδικία τότε ίσως να ενεργοποιηθούν κάποιες δυνάμεις ώστε να πετύχουν οι ΠΕ την ισοτιμία με MSc και οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ την ισοτιμία με MEng.


+10

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Όταν λοιπόν ενημερωθούν οι συνάδελφοι για την αδικία τότε ίσως να ενεργοποιηθούν κάποιες δυνάμεις ώστε να πετύχουν οι ΠΕ την ισοτιμία με MSc και οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ την ισοτιμία με MEng.


Χάρη αυτά ΗΔΗ γίνονται,κ πολλές από αυτές τις προσπάθειες γίνονται πίσω από την πλάτη μας---> βλ. *κολλέγια*.(+τροποποίηση Συντάγματος)

Οι κακόμοιροι οι πρώην ΤΕΙ,νυν ΑΤΕΙ,έχουν αντιδράσει από την εποχή της Μπολόνια-και πιό πριν, μόνο που δεν πέρασε ποτέ το Νομοσχέδιο από το ΤΕΕ- και φωνάζουν για αυτό ακριβώς που προτείνεις Χάρη!

Γιατί,από τη στιγμή που αυτή (δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου,όταν θέλουμε να μιλάμε για ισοτιμίες) η τετραετής τους φοίτηση αντιστοιχεί σε Master in Engineering,τότε αποκτούν *αυτοδικαίως* ΕΔ..........

Και έρχεται και λέει το ΤΕΕ κ το Ελληνικό Κράτος:''τί θα τους κάνω τόσους μηχανικούς?Μέχρι στιγμής καλά την είχα βολέψει την κατάσταση,γιατί ρε ****το με υποχρεώνουν να υποδέχομαι αυτούς από το εξωτερικό?Μου χάλασαν τα σκέδια!''

Πάρε λοιπόν ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ κ δίαφορες άλλες αντισυνταγματικές διατάξεις περί ΕΔ.Πάρε κ απαγόρευση στα ΤΕΙ για σύγχρονα ΕΔ.

ΌΜΩΣ,ένας Έλληνας Διπλωματούχος ή Πτυχιούχος,στη Βρεττανία έχει πολύ καλή υποδοχή.Γιατί να μην έχουν αντίστοιχα κ οι Βρεττανοί Διπλωματούχοι-Πτυχιούχοι στην Ελλάδα?Έρχεται ο άλλος μηχανικός με MSC από το Εδιμβούργο και τον βαφτίζουν ''Δομοστατικό Μηχανικό'' μέχρι να αποδείξει το αντίθετο!!Πας εσύ Χάρη στη Βρεττανία και σου λένε ''καλώς ήρθατε κύριε Διπλωματούχε,το μόνο που σας μένει για να εργαστείτε στη χώρα μας είναι να πιστοποιηθείτε μέσω εξετάσεων από το Επιμελητήριό σας''
*Γιατί εδώ ''έτσι'' κ εκεί ''αλλιώς''?* 

*Απάντηση*:διότι η βιομηχανία της Παιδείας είναι άλλη μία μηχανή κίνησης του χρήματος στην Ελληνική επαρχία.Αν κλείσουν οι μισές σχολές της χώρας-διότι έτσι επιτάσσουν οι ανάγκες πλέον αν οι ΑΤΕΙ αποκτήσουν πλήρη ΕΔ,πρέπει να παράγονται απόφοιτοι ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της χώρας-τότε θα πεινάσει *πάλι* η επαρχία.Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα,τα δύο μονοπάτια αμφότερα οδηγούν στη ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΥΣΗ!!!!!Όσο και να σας φαίνεται περίεργο,ΑΥΤΗ είναι η απάντηση!
*Η όλη-αποτυχημένη- προσπάθεια της χώρας μας να κρατήσει λοιπόν το (πρώην) συνάλλαγμα εντός συνόρων ήταν να δώσει το οκ στη δημιουργία των κολλεγίων,έτσι ώστε να δώσει κίνητρα σε όσους είναι ματσωμένοι να ξοδεύουν ΕΝΤΟΣ συνόρων.

Απαράδεκτα λοιπόν στην Ελλάδα τα κάτωθι:

1.Το σύστημα των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων,το οποίο αλλάζει ανάλογα με τα κυβερνητικά συμφέροντα
2.Η παιδεία-όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί- που οδηγεί σε τέτοιες λύσεις
3.Η κοινωνική κυρίως στάση φορέων απέναντι στα ΕΔ.Δεν είμαστε νταβατζήδες,οι παπούδες μου πολέμησαν για ένα Κράτος Δικαίου.
4.Η στάση της Ελλάδας στο σύμφωνο της Μπολόνια.
5.Η στάση των Πολυτεχνικών σχολών απέναντι στους Διπλωματούχους τους.
6.Η διαρκής προσπάθεια τόνωσης της επαρχιακής οικονομίας και παραοικονομίας,με την ΥΠΕΡπαραγωγή αποφοίτων σχολών ΔΥΣΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ με τις ανάγκες της χώρας την τελευταία 20ετία.


ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ,αν δεν το έχετε αντιληφθεί............

* 
Οι άστοχοι Πρυτάνεις των Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών λοιπόν,έρχονται να ταράξουν αυτή τη βόμβα που βράζει,μία δεκαετία τουλάχιστον πριν την ώρα της.Διότι,στην προσπάθεια αντιστοίχησης του Ελληνικού Διπλώματος και Πτυχίου,τα βρίσκουν σκούρα στην πίτα της αγοράς εργασίας.Αν δώσουν MSC,ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ότι αυτόματα απαξιώνουν τον τίτλο του MSC.Και η βιομηχανία της Παιδείας θα χάσει εκατομμύρια ευρώ από υποψήφιους Masters of Science,μαζί χάνονται και τα κονδύλια στήριξης των Σχολών και πάνε όλα-τα μισά πλέον- ''υπέρ Ε.Μ.Π. κλπ''.

Είμαστε λοιπόν προ των πυλών (ante portas) σε πρωτοφανή γεγονότα και καταστάσεις,που ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σωτηρία όσο αυτά διαιωνίζονται.......ΘΑ πτωχεύσουμε και αυτή τη φορά ΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΠΤΙ.Τα φαινόμενα Βερολίνου έχουν ήδη χτυπήσει καμπανάκι (*500.000*-!!!!ναι,δεν έκανα λάθος στα μηδενικά- έλληνες διπλωματούχοι μετανάστες από το 1997 έως σήμερα...),αλλά δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ μπορούμε πλέον να αντιδράσουμε,δεν έχουμε ούτε το χρόνο ούτε τις υποδομές.......Η ''μοναδική'' λύση που*-όπως φαίνεται-* βρήκαν οι ΔΙοικούντες ήταν να θυσιαστούν οι μισοί για να ζήσουν οι άλλοι μισοί.Τώρα,ποιοί θα είναι οι μισοί (ΑΕΙ ή ΑΤΕΙ) κ ποιοί θα είναι οι άλλοι μισοί (ΑΕΙ ή ΑΤΕΙ),αυτή είναι μία απάντηση που θα δοθεί μετά τη ''μάχη'' που μας *προπαγανδίζουν* να δώσουμε........

Δεν είμαι καταστροφολόγος,δείτε σε κάνα 2 χρόνια τί έχει να γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει η κατάσταση στον κλάδο μας......

----------

Pappos

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε λάθος να συνδέουμε τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με MSc και ΜEng.
Πολύ εύκολα αυτά διαμορφώνονται αν έρθει το κράτος και πει ότι τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα καθορίζονται από το ΤΕΕ.
Το ΤΕΕ αναγκάζεται να εγγράψει σαν μέλη τους όλους τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ και ΤΕ. 
Τα Ε.Δ. καθορίζονται από εξετάσεις και αναλόγως του Master που έχει ο καθένας και αποτελεί προαπαιτούμενο.
Αυτά όμως τα συζητούμε κι αλλού ας μην επεκταθούμε εδώ γιατί είμαστε ήδη εκτός θέματος.

Το τι master λοιπόν θα είναι αυτό έχει σχέση μόνο με το προαπαιτούμενο για την απονομή των Ε.Δ.
Μπορεί δε να οριστεί ελεύθερα και εδώ να ισχύουν άλλα απ' ό,τι ισχύουν στην Αγγλία.

Το τι θα σημαίνει πλέον το MSc που δίνουν σήμερα τα πανεπιστήμια είναι ένα θέμα. Θα αποτελεί το δεύτερο master ενός διπλωματούχου μηχανικού. Θα δίνει πάλι επιπλέον μόρια για το ΑΣΕΠ (εκεί που καίει δηλαδή) και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα σημαίνει ό,τι και σήμερα.
Μήπως και στην Αγγλία δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει και 2ο και 3ο masrer;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> 1.Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε λάθος να συνδέουμε τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με MSc και ΜEng.
> 2.Πολύ εύκολα αυτά διαμορφώνονται αν έρθει το κράτος και πει ότι τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα καθορίζονται από το ΤΕΕ.
> 3.Αυτά όμως τα συζητούμε κι αλλού ας μην επεκταθούμε εδώ γιατί είμαστε ήδη εκτός θέματος.
> 4.Το τι master λοιπόν θα είναι αυτό έχει σχέση μόνο με το προαπαιτούμενο για την απονομή των Ε.Δ.
> 5.Μπορεί δε να οριστεί ελεύθερα και εδώ να ισχύουν άλλα απ' ό,τι ισχύουν στην Αγγλία.
> 6.Θα αποτελεί το δεύτερο master ενός διπλωματούχου μηχανικού. Θα δίνει πάλι επιπλέον μόρια για το ΑΣΕΠ (εκεί που καίει δηλαδή) και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα σημαίνει ό,τι και σήμερα.
> Μήπως και στην Αγγλία δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει και 2ο και 3ο masrer;


1.Δεν κάνουμε λάθος.Μα είναι δυνατόν,ένας ΤΕ ισότιμος στο μέλλον με έναν Master in Engineering να μην έχει αντίστοιχα ΕΔ?Τί σόι Master θα είναι τότε?  :Χαρούμενος:    Μάλλον για Servant μου κάνει....
2.Τώρα σωθήκαμε,πάλι θα αρχίσουν τα γλέντια!Το ΤΕΕ είναι σύμβουλος,όχι Νομοθέτης.Αν πάρουν οι σύμβουλοι το Νόμο στα χέρια τους σε αυτή τη χώρα,τότε να το ξέρουμε να φύγουμε μία ώρα αρχύτερα!
3.Γιατί το λες αυτό βρε Χάρη?Αφού φυσικά επακόλουθα είναι.......
4.Δηλαδή ο απλός τίτλος χωρίς στολίδια δεν θα είναι αρκετός για να φάει κανείς ψωμί?Δεν σου λέω παντεσπάνι,ψωμί σου λέω......τόσο υπανάπτυκτοι γίναμε?
5.Δεν διαφώνησα ποτέ σε αυτο.Στο βασικό τίτλο σπουδών διαφώνησα.Μην ξεχνάς ότι παρ'όλο που βολευτήκαμε εμείς,έχουμε παιδιά να αναθρέψουμε σε αυτόν τον τόπο......πώς-*και κυρίως πότε*- θα ξέρουμε τί είναι καλύτερο για αυτά?Να αρχίσω να βάζω στην άκρη προβλεπόμενα 15 ετών σπουδές στο εξωτερικό,για να διασφαλίσω ότι ο γιος μου θα δουλεύει σε γραφείο? :Χαρούμενος:   Τόση προσπάθεια για να αποφευχθούν μυοσκελετικά για να μην πιάσει σκεπάρνι προκειμένου να ζήσει--αν κ ούτε σκεπάρνι δεν θα μπορεί,καθώς η οικοδομή ΠΕΘΑΝΕ στο Ελλάντα,φυσικό ήταν καθώς πατούσε και θα πατάει σε φούσκα....... 
6.Προφανώς.Άρα,*συμφωνείς* ότι απαξιώνεται ο τίτλος του MSC,καθώς από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη ο ανταγωνισμός θα επιβάλλει κατοχή *PhD*!!!!...........και ξέρεις φαντάζομαι πώς λειτουργούν τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια σε επίπεδο Διδακτορικού............

----------


## Pappos

> Οι κακόμοιροι οι πρώην ΤΕΙ,νυν ΑΤΕΙ,έχουν αντιδράσει από την εποχή της Μπολόνια-και πιό πριν, μόνο που δεν πέρασε ποτέ το Νομοσχέδιο από το ΤΕΕ- και φωνάζουν για αυτό ακριβώς που προτείνεις Χάρη!
> 
> Γιατί,από τη στιγμή που αυτή (δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου,όταν θέλουμε να μιλάμε για ισοτιμίες) η τετραετής τους φοίτηση αντιστοιχεί σε Master in Engineering,τότε αποκτούν *αυτοδικαίως* ΕΔ..........
> 
> Και έρχεται και λέει το ΤΕΕ κ το Ελληνικό Κράτος:''τί θα τους κάνω τόσους μηχανικούς?Μέχρι στιγμής καλά την είχα βολέψει την κατάσταση,γιατί ρε ****το με υποχρεώνουν να υποδέχομαι αυτούς από το εξωτερικό?Μου χάλασαν τα σκέδια!''
> 
> Πάρε λοιπόν ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ κ δίαφορες άλλες αντισυνταγματικές διατάξεις περί ΕΔ.Πάρε κ απαγόρευση στα ΤΕΙ για σύγχρονα ΕΔ.


+1000

----------


## vasgi

Η εκπαιδευτική πολιτική του Ελληνικού κράτους τα τελευταία χρόνια στο συγκεκριμμένο θέμα που λέει ο zavi , ήταν διπλά αποτυχημένη γιατί δημιούργησε σχολές στην επαρχία που ουσιαστικά δεν είχαν αντίκρυσμα στην αγορά εργασίας , ενώ ταυτόχρονα πολύς κόσμος έφευγε στο εξωτερικό γιά να σπουδάσει σε σχολές που το πτυχίο τους είχε αντίκρυσμα στην αγορά εργασίας .

Ετσι δημιουργήθηκαν πολλοί πτυχιούχοι που αλληλοσυγκρούονταν και ουσιαστικά έτσι φτάσαμε στην σημερινή κατάσταση .
Αυτή θα επιδεινωθεί σε λίγες μέρες με την αναγνώριαση ΕΔ στα κολλέγια και το μπάχαλο θα ολοκληρωθεί .

----------


## Xάρης

1. Το ερώτημα ισχύει και τώρα και δεν έχει σχέση με τον τίτλο. Αδίκως αναρωτιέται ο Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων "είναι δυνατόν να έχω τόσο περιορισμένα δικαιώματα στην μελέτη και επίβλεψη στατικών και να έχει πχ ο Αρχιτέκτονας περισσότερα από μένα;". Μάστερ ξε-Μάστερ οι γνώσεις είναι δεδομένες. Τα προγράμματα σπουδών δεδομένα, το επίπεδο δεδομένο. Βάσει αυτών και άλλων κριτηρίων (βλ. πείρα) θα έπρεπε να δίνονται τα Ε.Δ. Τι μας ενδιαφέρει αν θα λέει ο ένας ότι έχει ΜEng ή MSc ή απλό πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα. Ο τίτλος "Μάστερ" μόνο τη μάνα που θέλει να νιώθει περήφανη για το παιδί της μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει. Επί της ουσίας οι γνώσεις και οι δυνατότητες δεν αλλάζουν.

2. Το ΤΕΕ είναι τεχνικός σύμβουλος του κράτους αλλά είναι και η επαγγελματική ένωση των μηχανικών. Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στις δυτικές χώρες απ' όσο γνωρίζω τα δίνουν οι επαγγελματικές ενώσεις. 
Και σήμερα ακόμα τα δίνει το ΤΕΕ (όχι σ' όλους τους μηχανικούς, μόνο τους ΠΕ) γιατί αν δεν περάσεις εξετάσεις δεν μπορείς να υπογράφεις τίποτα ούτε καν να ασφαλιστείς στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Επίσης, το ΤΕΕ όπως κάθε επαγγελματική ένωση και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, έχει πειθαρχικό όργανο και είναι σε θέση να σου αφαιρέσει τη σφραγίδα και συνεπώς τα Ε.Δ. 
Τα παραπάνω γίνονται σήμερα!

3. Τα Ε.Δ. συζητούνται και σ' άλλο θέμα. Αυτό τέλος πάντων είναι θέμα των Συντονιστών.

4-5. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πλέον απλός τίτλος. Όλοι θα έχουν MEng ή MSc. Ποιο το πρόβλημα;
Όποιος και να είναι ο τίτλος που θα έχουμε, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πίτα για να φάμε. Και μάλιστα μεγάλη για να φάμε όλοι. 
Από εκεί και πέρα το τι τρώει ο καθένας εξαρτάται από τις γνώσεις του, τις γνωριμίες του, τις ικανότητές του και την εν γένει προσωπικότητά του (η σειρά τυχαία).

6. Αναφέρεσαι στον δημόσιο ή στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; 
Το ΜSc που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια απαξιώνει τις πενταετείς σπουδές που θα έπρεπε να είναι ισότιμες με MSc. Αυτό που γίνεται τώρα θα έπρεπε να είναι το δεύτερο MSc για να μιλάμε σωστά και φυσικά δεν απαξιώνεται. Πχ αν θέλω κάποιον δομοστατικό γενικά θα επιλέξω κάποιον που έχει πάρει απλώς το δίπλωμά του στα 5 χρόνια. Αν θέλω κάποιον δομοστατικό εξειδικευμένο στις γέφυρες ή στις αποκαταστάσεις μνημείων θα επιλέξω αυτόν που έχει και αντίστοιχο MSc (δεύτερο, το πρώτο το έχουν όλοι στα 5 χρόνια). 
Το PhD θα πρέπει να βρει τη φυσική του θέση. Το PhD οδηγεί σε ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα, σε ένα ερευνητικό ινστιτούτο ή στο τμήμα Έρευνας και Ανάπτυξης μιας εταιρείας από αυτά που έχουν όλες οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Pappos

Και για να ενημερώσουμε σωστά τον κόσμο το χαρτί αυτό δεν έχει καμία ισχύ από την στιγμή που δεν έχει υποστηριχτεί ή δεν το κατοχυρώνει καμία νομοθεσία. 
*
Δηλαδή δεν έχει καμία απολύτως νόμιμη ισχύ ούτε εδώ πόσο μάλλον στο εξωτερικό.*

Εννοείται ούτε στο δημόσιο το δέχονται.

----------


## leo

Το πιστοποιητικό το πήρα, αλλά πράγματι δεν σε κατοχυρώνει πουθενά και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως αξία....

Απλά η ενημέρωση που γίνεται απ την γραμματεία είναι πως "Αν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον γίνει η ισοτιμία αυτή του 5 χρόνου με master να είσαι καλυμμένος"

Big Deal.......... :Ψύχραιμος:

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Pappos

Δεν θα επεκταθώ επί του θέματος αλλά μια τέτοια κίνηση και πόσο μάλιστα από το ΕΜΠ θυμίζει τριτοκοσμική σχολή.

Υπάρχουν νόμοι. Δεν μπορεί επιτέλους ο καθένας να κάνει ότι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι του. Τότε δεν ισχύει ο ορισμός του κράτους.

----------


## leo

> Υπάρχουν νόμοι. Δεν μπορεί επιτέλους ο καθένας να κάνει ότι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι του. Τότε δεν ισχύει ο ορισμός του κράτους.


 
Ας μην επεκταθούμε άλλο......

Ο χρόνος θα το δείξει........

----------


## Pappos

Μα σε τι να επεκταθούμε ? Απέναντι σε φαντάσματα ?
Δεν θα το δείξει ο χρόνος αλλά η κείμενη νομοθεσία.

----------


## leo

> Μα σε τι να επεκταθούμε ? Απέναντι σε φαντάσματα ?
> Δεν θα το δείξει ο χρόνος αλλά η κείμενη νομοθεσία.


 
Ας μην επεκταθούμε στην σπατάλη του χρόνου της συζητήσεως, με αφορμή μιας πρωτοβουλίας ενός Ιδρύματος.

Η νομοθεσία και ο χρόνος θα το δείξουν.

 :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Ίσως να έχει μελλοντική χρήση.
Προς το παρόν η χρησιμότητά του είναι για λόγους marketing.
Να μπει το "Μάστερ" (τρομάρα μας) δίπλα στον τίτλο.
Τι να πω, για κάποιους πελάτες ίσως και να μετράει.
"Μάστερ Πολιτικός Μηχανικός" !!! :Γέλιο: 

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορεί κάποιος να πάει στο εξωτερικό, τουλάχιστον σε χώρα της Ε.Ε. και να συνεχίσει κατευθείαν σε διδακτορικό χωρίς να κάνει ένα επιπλέον χρόνο για να πάρει κάποιο MSc.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και πολυτεχνεία, δέχονται να κάνεις διδακτορικό χωρίς να έχεις παρακολουθήσει και ολοκληρώσει επιτυχώς κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό τους πρόγραμμα;
Μήπως νομικά μπορούν να σου δώσουν να κάνεις διδακτορικό αλλά στην πράξη σε αποκλείουν;

----------


## kobaksev

Το νομικό πλαίσιο για την εκπόνηση μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών ορίζεται από τον Ν.3685/2008.
Θεωρητικά μπορεί κάποιος να γίνει δεκτός για εκπόνηση διατριβής χωρίς να είναι κάτοχος μεταπτυχιακού.
Στην ουσία, οι γνώσεις-δεξιότητες που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να μπει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία δεν αποκτούνται στα πρώτα 5 χρόνια έτη σπουδών.

Το όλο θέμα είναι καθαρά υποκριτικό από τα πολυτεχνεία, στόχος είναι να περάσουν το μήνυμα πως οι βασικές σπουδές ισοδυναμούν με Μάστερ. Συγκρίνοντας τα μαθήματα του προπτυχιακού κύκλου με αυτά των ΜΔΕ των ίδιων ιδρυμάτων βλέπει κανείς την όλη υποκρισία. Επιπλέον, ακόμη και κάτοχοι ΜΔΕ υποχρεώνονται στην παρακολούθηση μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων κατά τη διάρκεια εκπόνησης της διατριβής, κάτι που γίνεται και σε αρκετά καλά "σχολεία" του εξωτερικού. 
Εκεί που θα έπρεπε να στοχεύουν (κατά τη γνώμη μου) τα ιδρύματά μας είναι η ουσία: απόκτηση γνώσης σε (περι)ορισμένο χρόνο.
Αντί του 5 χρόνια για πτυχίο+1.5 έως 2 για ΜΔΕ+3 έως 5? 6? για διατριβή=9.5- ...... θα έπρεπε να καταλήξουμε στο 4+1+3=8 χρόνια (αυστηρά). Υπάρχει και μια σειρά άλλων αλλαγών που θα έπρεπε να πραγματοποιηθούν αλλά γίνονται με ρυθμό "φέεεεεεεεεεταααααα". 

Με την απόλυτη ισοπέδωση που θα επιχειρηθεί καλό είναι και αυτό το χαρτί, δωρεάν είναι, οπότε συλλέξτε το συνάδελφοι και βλέπουμε.

υγ. καλώς σας ξαναβρίσκω.

----------


## Xάρης

Χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε kobaksev.

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω το 


> Στην ουσία, οι γνώσεις-δεξιότητες που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να μπει  σε αυτή τη διαδικασία δεν αποκτούνται στα πρώτα 5 χρόνια έτη σπουδών.


 που έγραψες παραπάνω.

Τα ΜΔΕ δεν έχουν πολλά χρόνια που καθιερώθηκαν σε σχέση πάντα με το χρόνο ζωής των παλιότερων πολυτεχνικών σχολών της χώρας.
Εκείνο λοιπόν που θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς είναι, μα καλά τόσα χρόνια πώς έπαιρναν τα διδακτορικά; 
Μήπως με την καθιέρωση των ΜΔΕ έχει μεταφερθεί ύλη από το προπτυχιακό στο μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο;
Μήπως απλώς η εξέλιξη της επιστήμης τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι τόσο ραγδαία με αποτέλεσμα τα πέντε έτη να είναι λίγα;
Και καλά, πώς τα καταφέρνουν στο εξωτερικό ΗΠΑ και Αγγλία και σε πέντε χρόνια λαμβάνουν και MEng και MSc;
Τόσο πιο εντατικά είναι τα προγράμματα σπουδών τους ή απλώς πιο εξειδικευμένα;

Τέλος θα συμφωνήσω με το 4+1+3 καθώς και με το "αυστηρά" αλλά και το να είναι οι υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες αμειβόμενοι από το πανεπιστήμιο όπως συμβαίνει σε χώρες του εξωτερικού.

Όσο για το χαρτί, ναι, τζάμπα είναι, ή για την ακρίβεια σχεδόν τζάμπα (νομίζω κοστίζει 6 ευρώ στο ΑΠΘ + το χρόνο που θα αφιερώσεις στη διαδικασία), οπότε γιατί όχι.

----------


## anavatis

Το πιστοποιητικό αυτό το εκδίδει το το ΕΜΠ και όλες οι πολυτεχνικές σχολές της χώρας δηλ. τα ΑΠΘ, ΔΠΘ, Π.Π., Π.Θ. και Κρήτης. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι ισοδυναμεί και ούτε θα εξισωθεί ποτέ με έναν μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο. Θα έλεγα ότι απλά πιστοποιεί μια πιο επαρκή διάρκεια σπουδών.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ αυτονόητο πως δεν θα εξισωθεί.
Όχι τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά. Όχι και εκεί που μετράει περισσότερο, στο δημόσιο.
Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε πτυχίο/δίπλωμα και κάθε μεταπτυχιακό/διδακτορικό, αξιολογείται σε συνδυασμό με την όλη προσωπικότητα και πείρα του μηχανικού προκειμένου αυτός να προσληφθεί κάπου στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ή να πάρει μια δουλειά από έναν πελάτη.

----------


## giorgosk

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το Master αποτελεί ένα ευφάνταστο τίτλο [marketing tool] για προσέλκυση χρημάτων στο Αγγλοσαξονικό σύστημα.
Συμφωνώ στο γεγονός ότι η ισοτίμιση κρύβει παγίδες αλλά δυστυχώς σε μια κοινή ευρωπαϊκή αγορά και οικονομία πρέπει να αντιστοιχίσεις τι "προϊόν" βγάζεις σαν χώρα. 
Αποψή μου είναι ότι στην πράξη θα έπρεπε ένας Μηχανικός ή οποιοσδήποτε επαγγελματίας κατόπιν εξάσκησης του επαγγέλματος [και του τομέα που επιλέγει] να παίρνει πιστοποίηση από τα αντίστοιχα Τεχνικά Επιμελητήρια της χώρας ως "εξειδικευμένος" μετά από εξετάσεις.

----------


## civilaras

Έχουν περάσει δύο χρόνια από την τελευταία ανάρτηση και σε αυτό το διάστημα έχουν γίνει πολλά. Γνωρίζουμε ότι απορρίφθηκε το αίτημα περί ισοδυναμίας του πενταετούς διπλώματος μηχανικού με μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο master.

Σύμφωνα με νόμο 4009/2011 έχουν κατοχυρωθεί οι 3 κύκλοι σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης του ευρωπαϊκού χώρου ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης στον οποίο συμμετέχει η Ελλάδα, οι οποίοι είναι διακριτοί μεταξύ τους. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει τα εξής:

1) Δεν υφίσταται κανένας τίτλος σπουδών που να ολοκληρώνει ταυτόχρονα τον πρώτο και τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών

2) Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δεκτός στον τρίτο κύκλο σπουδών κάτοχος τίτλου που ολοκληρώνει τον πρώτο κύκλο χωρίς να έχει ολοκληρώσει τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών

Πλέον δεν τίθεται θέμα ισοδυναμίας του πενταετούς διπλώματος μηχανικού των ελληνικών πολυτεχνικών σχολών με μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο master. Τα πιστοποιητικά ισοδυναμίας με master που χορηγούνται από όλες τις πολυτεχνικές σχολές των πανεπιστημίων και τα πολυτεχνεία της χώρας δεν έχουν ισχύ.

Σύμφωνα με το νόμο 4009/2011 το προπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα σπουδών (πρόγραμμα σπουδών πρώτου κύκλου) έχει διάρκεια τουλάχιστον 3 ετών και αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον σε 180 ECTS. Αν τα τμήματα θα διοργανώσουν προπτυχιακά προγράμματα σπουδών 4 ετών, 5 ετών ή 6 ετών ή 50 ετών είναι στην διακριτική τους ευχέρεια.

Αυτό που πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε σαν κλάδος είναι το πενταετές δίπλωμα μηχανικού των ελληνικών πολυτεχνείων και πολυτεχνικών σχολών των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων να είναι ισότιμο & αντίστοιχο (όροι ΔΟΑΤΑΠ) ή αλλιώς πλήρως ισοδύναμο με το πενταετές δίπλωμα μηχανικού των υπόλοιπων ευρωπαϊκών πανεπιστημίων του ευρωπαϊκού χώρου ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον χορεύουμε στον αγγλοσαξωνικό ρυθμό πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης και πρέπει τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια να προσαρμοστούν.

Διαφορετικά, αδικούνται οι Έλληνες φοιτητές σε σχέση με τους αντίστοιχους ενός π.χ. αγγλικού πανεπιστημίου που σε πέντε έτη αποκτούν τίτλο MSc ενώ για να γίνει αυτό στην Ελλάδα απαιτούνται 6 έτη.

----------


## civilaras

Ναι Χάρη έτσι είναι. Πλέον ο Ευρωπαϊκός Χώρος Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (ΕΧΑΕ) είναι γεγονός. Η κατοχύρωση με νόμους του ελληνικού κράτους του συστήματος ECTS, του παραρτήματος διπλώματος και των τριών κύκλων σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης πιστοποιεί ότι είμαστε πλέον μέλος του ΕΧΑΕ.

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε ακόμη σε περίοδο προσαρμογής και αυτό φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι κανένα ΑΕΙ μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει οργανισμό ή εσωτερικό κανονισμό ο οποίος να έχει δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ (με μοναδική εξαίρεση τη Σχολή Ικάρων της οποίας ο οργανισμός δημοσιεύθηκε πρόσφατα σε ΦΕΚ).

Λίγα πράγματα μένει ακόμα να γίνουν. Το βασικότερο είναι η δημοσίευση σε ΦΕΚ του εθνικού πλαισίου προσόντων καθώς και της αντιστοίχισής του με το ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο προσόντων. Μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει γίνει και αυτό.

Πλέον δεν τίθεται θέμα ισοδυναμίας με μεταπτυχιακό Master. Αυτό όμως ισχύει για όλα τα ΑΕΙ των χωρών του ΕΧΑΕ και όχι μόνο για την Ελλάδα. Είναι γνωστό ότι ενιαίο πενταετές δίπλωμα μηχανικού χορηγούν πανεπιστήμια της Γαλλίας και της Γερμανίας. Αν και τα πανεπιστήμια αυτά χορηγούσαν στους διπλωματούχους τους και τον τίλο "master" τώρα είναι υποχρεωμένα να τον αποσύρουν από το δίπλωμα καθώς τόσο η Γαλλία όσο και η Γερμανία είναι μέλη του ΕΧΑΕ. Το αν θα συνεχίσουν να χορηγούν πενταετές δίπλωμα ή θα μειώσουν τα έτη σπουδών εξαρτάται από αυτά τα ίδια τα πανεπιστήμια.

Η λέξη κλειδί είναι "τουλάχιστον".

Ο τίτλος σπουδών που ολοκληρώνει τον πρώτο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει μαθήματα που αντιστοιχούν τουλάχιστον σε 180 ECTS και διαρκεί τουλάχιστον 3 έτη σπουδών full-time.

Ο τίτλος σπουδών που ολοκληρώνει τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει μαθήματα που αντιστοιχούν τουλάχιστον σε 60 ECTS και διαρκεί τουλάχιστον 1 έτος σπουδών full-time.

Ο τίτλος σπουδών που ολοκληρώνει τον τρίτο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης προϋποθέτει την εκπόνηση διδακτορικής διατριβής, πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει μαθήματα που αντιστοιχούν τουλάχιστον σε 30 ECTS και διαρκεί τουλάχιστον 3 έτη σπουδών full-time.

Από την άλλη όμως αν γινόταν αυτό το αίτημα δεκτό τότε τα Μεταπτυχιακά Διπλώματα Ειδίκευσης των ελληνικών ΑΕΙ, που είναι ισοδύναμα με μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο Master των ΑΕΙ του ΕΧΑΕ, θα έχαναν την αξία τους και δεν θα είχε πρακτική αξία η κατοχή ενός ΜΔΕ από έναν διπλωματούχο μηχανικό απόφοιτο ελληνικής πολυτεχνικής σχολής.

Πάντως με τις ECTS φαίνεται πλέον ξεκάθαρα πόσο κουράστηκε κάποιος για να πάρει το πτυχίο του και έτσι μπορούν να συγκριθούν οι τίτλοι σπουδών από όλα τα ΑΕΙ του ΕΧΑΕ.

Μία πολύ δυσάρεστη συνέπεια είναι ότι ο νόμος 4009/2011 καταργεί το νόμο 3685/2008 για τις μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο 3685/2008 οι πτυχιούχοι πανεπιστημίου πρέπει να είναι κάτοχοι ΜΔΕ για να εκπονήσουν Διδακτορική Διατριβή εκτός από εξειδικευμένες περιπτώσεις. Σε αυτό το "εξειδικευμένες περιπτώσεις" πατούσαν τα πολυτεχνεία και δέχονταν υποψηφίους διδάκτορες διπλωματούχους μηχανικούς χωρίς ΜΔΕ. Επίσης σύμφωνα με το νόμο 3685/2008 οι πτυχιούχοι ΤΕΙ πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε κάτοχοι ΜΔΕ για να εκπονήσουν Διδακτορική Διατριβή (χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση).

Πλέον με το νόμο 4009/2011 αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Ο πτυχιούχος που ολοκλήρωσε τον 1ο κύκλο πρέπει να ολοκληρώσει υποχρεωτικά πρώτα τον 2ο κύκλο για να μεταβεί στον 3ο κύκλο σπουδών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι πτυχιούχοι πανεπιστημίων και ΤΕΙ (4ετούς, 5ετούς και 6ετούς διάρκειας) είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αποκτήσουν ΜΔΕ αν επιθυμούν να εκπονήσουν ΔΔ.

Αυτά που ξέραμε τελειώσανε. Τα πράγματα στα ΑΕΙ άλλαξαν ανεπιστρεπτί.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες.
Φαίνεται ότι είσαι ενημερωμένος και ότι το έχεις ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα.

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ πήγα και ζήτησα το Πιστοποιητικό ισοτιμίας διπλώματος με master και όταν έφτασε στο σπίτι μετά από κάνα μήνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν το άνοιξα απογοητεύτηκα μπορώ να πω. Δεν διέφερε καθόλου από ένα χαρτί Α4 που είχε τυπωθεί έγχρωμα και έλεγε φλυαρούσε και είχε μερικές υπογραφές που έμοιαζαν επίσημες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα αναγνωριστεί αργότερα αλλά οκ σαν πρώτη εικόνα ένιωσα ότι μας κοροϊδεύουν...

----------


## civilaras

Όποιος έχει πάρει πιστοποιητικό ισοδυναμίας με master μπορεί πλέον να το πετάξει. Όλα τα πτυχία/διπλώματα των ΑΕΙ (4ετή, 5ετή και 6ετή) κατατάσσονται στο 6ο επίπεδο του εθνικού πλαισίου προσόντων και συνεπώς στο 6ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ποιά ειναι τα επίπεδα ?

----------


## Xάρης

Εθνικό Πλαίσιο Προσόντων
Τα 8 επίπεδα (η σελίδα είναι κενή σήμερα 02.04.2014)

*Επίπεδο 1*
Απολυτήριο Δημοτικού
*Επίπεδο 2*
Απολυτήριο Γυμνασίου
*Επίπεδο 3*
Πτυχίο Επαγγελματικής Ειδικότητας Επιπέδου 3 ΣΕΚΠιστοποιητικό Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης Επιπέδου 1 ΙΕΚ
*Επίπεδο 4*
Πτυχίο ΕΠΑΣΠτυχίο Επαγγελματικής Ειδικότητας Επιπέδου 3 ΕΠΑΛΑπολυτήριο Επαγγελματικού Λυκείου ΕΠΑΛΑπολυτήριο (Γενικού) Λυκείου
*Επίπεδο 5*
Πτυχίο Επαγγελματικής Ειδικότητας Επιπέδου 4 ΕΠΑΛΔίπλωμα Επαγγελματικής Ειδικότητας Επιπέδου 4 ΙΕΚΔίπλωμα/Πτυχίο Ανωτέρας Σχολής
*Επίπεδο 6 (Bachelor Degree)*
Πτυχίο ΠανεπιστημίουΠτυχίο ΤΕΙ
*Επίπεδο 7 (Master΄s Degree)*
Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Ειδίκευσης
*Επίπεδο 8 (Doctorate)*
Διδακτορικό Δίπλωμα
*Πηγή:* Capital.gr

Με λίγα λόγια, τι 3,5 έτη σπουδών σε ΤΕΙ (+0,5 έτος πρακτική), τι 5 έτη σπουδών σε πολυτεχνείο.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

τα κατάφεραν με έναν Νόμο..με ένα Αρθρο..
Εμείς ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας και το πώς πρέπει να ειναι η "Παιδεία" και όχι με τα συμφέροντα του επαγγέλματος μας, παιδαγωγοί και δάσκαλοι έχουμε γίνει.

----------


## Ubiquites

Η χώρα μας είναι κατάπτυστη! Τόσα χρόνια επέβαλαν να σπουδάζεις 5 χρόνια στο πολυτεχνείο (παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία και αυτό), σου έταζαν ότι θα σου αναγνωρίσουν τίτλο μεταπτυχιακού στο μέλλον, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν από την αρχή σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα του εξωτερικού να τελειώνουμε. 

Και τώρα έρχονται με έναν νόμο ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ και σου λένε ευθέως, ΚΟΡΟΙΔΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑΜΕ!

Δεν ήλπιζα σε κάτι απο αυτόν τον τίτλο αλλά τόση κοροϊδία πραγματικά δεν την περίμενα. 

Να χαιρόμαστε όλους τους συμπολίτες μας μεγαλύτερων γενεών που τόσα χρόνια ψηφίζανε φανατικά, έβλεπαν τις εκλογές σαν πανηγυράκι και το κυριότερο, όπου στεκόντουσαν και βρισκόντουσαν λέγανε την καραμέλα: ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ Η ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ!

----------


## Xάρης

Τα 5 έτη σπουδών δεν είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία, τόσα είναι σε πολλές χώρες της δυτικής Ευρώπης.
Στο αγγλοσαξωνικό σύστημα είναι 4 έτη.

Ευθύνες έχουν όλοι όσοι ψηφίζουν.

----------


## Ubiquites

Στο αγγλοσαξονικό σύστημα στα 4 χρόνια τους αναγνωρίζουν Bachelor, αναρωτιόμουν αν στα άλλα πανεπιστήμια που τους επιβάλουν όπως και εμάς 5 χρόνια, για να τους αναγνωρίσουν Bachelor, σε τι διαφέρει το πρόγραμμα σπουδών από άποψη ύλης μαθημάτων; Σε εμάς μας τα βάζουν πιο αραιά ανά εξάμηνο ενώ στο αγγλοσαξονικό είναι πιο πολλά μαθήματα ανά εξάμηνο; Βασικά περισσότερα ερωτηματικά προκύπτουν, όσο το ψάχνω. Ξάδερφος μου που σπούδασε Αγγλία από άποψη ύλης για το σκυρόδεμα δεν είχαν ιδέα απ' όσα είχαμε εμείς στο τμήμα μου στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω πια τι να σκεφτώ...

----------


## Xάρης

Στα 4 έτη στο Imperial College δίνουν MEng. Δες ΕΔΩ.
Το MSc το δίνουν στα 5 έτη, 4+1. Δες ΕΔΩ.

Το αντίστοιχο του MEng το δίνουν σε εμάς, Ελληνικά Πολυτεχνεία στα 5 έτη.
Το αντίστοιχο του MSc το δίνουν στα 6 (5+1) έτη.

----------


## civilaras

Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο υφίστανται δύο πλαίσια προσόντων:

1) Ένα πλαίσιο προσόντων για την Αγγλία, Ουαλία και Βόρεια Ιρλανδία. Σε αυτό υφίστανται 3ετή BEng που κατατάσσονται στο 6ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων και 4ετή MEng (τύπος Integrated Master, όχι Postgraduate Master) που κατατάσσονται στο 7ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων.
2) Ένα πλαίσιο προσόντων για την Σκωτία. Σε αυτό υφίστανται 4ετή BEng που κατατάσσονται στο 6ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων και 5ετή MEng (τύπος Integrated Master, όχι Postgraduate Master) που κατατάσσονται στο 7ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων.

Στα πανεπιστήμια της Σκωτίας, υπάρχει 5ετές δίπλωμα μηχανικού που ονομάζεται MEng. Τόσο οι τίτλοι Postgraduate Master Degrees όσοι και οι τίτλοι Integrated Master Degrees κατατάσσονται στο 7ο επίπεδο του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων.

Είναι γεγονός ότι στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο υφίσταται ενιαίο και αδιάσπαστης δομής πεντατετές δίπλωμα μηχανικού επιπέδου Master χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση Bachelor. Στα μεταπτυχιακά για τίτλο Postgraduate Master Degree γίνονται δεκτοί τόσο οι κάτοχοι Bachelor Degree όσο και οι κάτοχοι Integrated Master Degree.

Στη Γερμανία καταργήθηκε το 5ετές Diplom και εφαρμόστηκε το σύστημα 3ετές Bachelor+2ετές Master. Στους κατόχους Diplom του καταργηθέντος 5ετούς κύκλου σπουδών δόθηκε ισοδυναμία με το γερμανικό Master.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε άλλη μια φορά για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες.

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσουμε και εδώ το γερμανικό σύστημα;
Εκτός εάν θέλουμε να ακολουθήσουμε την πορεία απομόνωσης της Βόρειας Κορέας.

----------


## civilaras

Όσοι λένε ότι το πιστοποιητικό ισοδυναμίας με master είναι ελληνική πατέντα έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Αυτό το αναφέρω γιατί έχει πέσει πολύ λάσπη τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια. Για να δούμε λοιπόν αν το "grecomaster" είναι ελληνική πατέντα:

Πιστοποιητικό ισοδυναμίας με master από το ETH της Ελβετίας:
https://www.ethz.ch/en/studies/legal...er-degree.html

Πιστοποιητικό ισοδυναμίας με master από την EPFL της Ελβετίας:
http://sac.epfl.ch/page-18686-en.html


Επίσης προγράμματα σπουδών ενιαίας πενταετούς διάρκειας που οδηγούν απευθείας σε τίτλο Master in Engineering παρέχονται και από πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ:
http://www.cmu.edu/cee/graduate/degr...b-program.html
https://www.ece.cmu.edu/programs-admissions/integrated/
http://www4.uwm.edu/ceas/academics/u...programs/bsms/
http://nau.edu/GradCol/Degrees-and-P...ated-Programs/
http://www-mtl.mit.edu/~penfield/pubs/meng-results.html
http://ogs.ucsd.edu/academic-affairs...bachelors.html


Σε περίπτωση που καταργηθεί ο πενταετής κύκλος σπουδών στα τμήματα μηχανικών των Πολυτεχνείων και των Πανεπιστημίων της ημεδαπής, πρέπει να γίνει μέριμνα για τους κατόχους διπλώματος μηχανικού του καταργηθέντος πενταετούς κύκλου σπουδών. Αν καταργηθεί τότε είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι οι διπλωματούχοι του καταργηθέντος πενταετούς κύκλου σπουδών θα πάρουν ισοτιμία με Integrated Master Degree.

Ο τίτλος Integrated Master Degree δεν είναι μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος όπως ο τίτλος Postgraduate Master Degree, καθώς ο μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος προϋποθέτει την κατοχή πτυχίου, αν και οι δύο τίτλοι ταξινομούνται στο επίπεδο 7 του ευρωπαϊκού πλαισίου προσόντων. Έτσι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το επίδομα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών στο δημόσιο τομέα καθώς αυτό θα το δικαιούνται μόνο οι κάτοχοι ΜΔΕ της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμου μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου της αλλοδαπής. Με λίγα λόγια αυτό το επίδομα θα το δικαιούνται οι κάτοχοι Postgraduate Master Degree και όχι οι κάτοχοι Integrated Master Degree.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Βέβαια, τα όποια επιδόματα αφορούν το δημόσιο και μόνο.
Από εκεί και πέρα, σαφώς πρέπει να υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ πτυχιούχων μηχανικών ΤΕ, διπλωματούχων μηχανικών ΠΕ 5ετούς φοίτησης (όλα τα πολυτεχνεία της Ελλάδας και κάποια του εξωτερικού), όσων έχουν έξη σπουδών σε 5 προπτυχιακά και ένα μεταπτυχιακό και όσους έχουν και διδακτορικό τίτλο.

Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι ορθό να θεωρούνται το ίδιο όσοι έχουν τετραετείς σπουδές και λαμβάνουν το MEng (βλ. πανεπιστήμια Αγγλίας) με όσους έχουν πενταετείς σπουδές (βλ. ελληνικά κι άλλα πανεπιστήμια/πολυτεχνεία).

Οι διακρίσεις επικεντρώνονται σε δύο σημεία πέρα από το ονόρε:
α) στις αμοιβές (βλ. επιδόματα) των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και
β) στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## civilaras

Σε λίγο καιρό ξεκινάει η πιστοποίηση των προγραμμάτων σπουδών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πιστοποιούνται τα μαθησιακά αποτέλεσματα που απορρέουν από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση ενός προγράμματος σπουδών. Έτσι οδηγούμαστε σε εξατομίκευση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. Ένα παράδειγμα για τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς:

Σήμερα, πριν την πιστοποίηση των προγραμμάτων προπτυχιακών σπουδών της σχολής πολιτικών μηχανικών ΕΜΠ και των τμημάτων πολιτικών μηχανικών ΑΠΘ, ΔΠΘ, Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών και Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας υπάρχει μία επαγγελματική κατηγορία στην οποία εντάσσονται οι απόφοιτοι των προηγούμενων τμημάτων:

1) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημιακής Εκπαίδευσης

Μετά την ανακοίνωση της έκθεσης πιστοποίησης από την επιτροπή πιστοποίησης και του αποτελέσματος πιστοποίησης από το συμβούλιο της ΑΔΙΠ, θα υπάρχουν οι εξής επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες:

1) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΕΜΠ-Κατεύθυνση Δομοστατικού Μηχανικού
2) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΕΜΠ-Κατεύθυνση Γεωτεχνικού Μηχανικού
3) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΕΜΠ-Κατεύθυνση Υδραυλικού Μηχανικού
4) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΕΜΠ-Κατεύθυνση Συγκοινωνιολόγου Μηχανικού
5) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΑΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Επιστήμης & Τεχνολογίας των Κατασκευών
6) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΑΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Γεωτεχνικής Μηχανικής
7) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΑΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Υδραυλικής & Τεχνικής Περιβάλλοντος
8) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΑΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Μεταφορών, Συγκοινωνιακής Υποδομής, Διαχείρισης Έργων και Ανάπτυξης
9) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΔΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Δομικών Έργων
10) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΔΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Γεωτεχνικών Έργων
11) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΔΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Υδραυλικών Έργων
12) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί ΔΠΘ-Κατεύθυνση Συγκοινωνιακών Έργων
13) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας-Δομοστατικός Τομέας
14) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας-Γεωτεχνικός Τομέας
15) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας-Υδραυλικός Τομέας
16) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας-Συγκοινωνιακός Τομέας
17) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών-Κατεύθυνση Α
18) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών-Κατεύθυνση Β
19) Διπλωματούχοι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών-Κατεύθυνση Γ

Η κάθε κατηγορία από τις 19 παραπάνω θα έχει τα δικά της επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα (ενδεχομένως 2 ή περισσότερες αλλά λιγότερες από 19 να έχουν μεταξύ τους τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα).

Αν λάβουμε υπόψη και τα μεταπτυχιακά και τα διδακτορικά διπλώματα τότε πάμε ακόμα σε μεγαλύτερη εξατομίκευση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. Αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό της διαδικασίας της πιστοποίησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Εξειδίκευση και συνεργασία.
Αν όμως κινηθούμε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, θα πρέπει και τα πανεπιστήμια να προσαρμόσουν τα προγράμματα σπουδών και τα τμήματα.
Με λίγα λόγια, πρέπει να δούμε τα τμήματα να διαιρούνται σε περισσότερα, με πιο εξειδικευμένο αντικείμενο, με διακριτά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και απόρροια αυτού θα είναι οι τετραετείς σπουδές για MEng και ένα χρόνος ακόμη, 5 έτη για MSc.

Ήδη τα τμήματα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών και Αγρονόμων & Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών του ΑΠΘ έχουν δύο κοινές κατευθύνσεις, αυτές του συγκοινωνιακού τομέα και του υδραυλικού. 
Σε μια πιθανή εξέλιξη όπως την περιέγραψα παραπάνω, θα γίνει συνένωση των παραπάνω τομέων.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι υπάρχει ακόμα ένα πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα με κατεύθυνση υδραυλικής, αυτό της γεωπονικής!
Κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να ενωθεί σε ένα νέο κοινό τμήμα με τα αντίστοιχα των πολιτικών μηχανικών και τοπογράφων.

----------


## civilaras

Προσέξτε ανομοιομορφία στα προγράμματα προπτυχιακών σπουδών των τμημάτων μηχανολόγων μηχανικών των ΑΕΙ του πανεπιστημιακού τομέα της ημεδαπής:

1) Σχολή Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου: 64 ΕΜ + ΔΕ (maximum) !!!
2) Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης: 48 ΕΜ + ΔΕ !!!
3) Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων & Αεροναυπηγών Μηχανικών Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών: 58 ΕΜ + ΔΕ / 57 ΕΜ + ΣΕ + ΔΕ
4) Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας: 45 ΕΜ + ΔΕ (minimum) !!!
5) Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας: 58 ΕΜ + ΔΕ


Υπόμνημα
ΕΜ: Εξαμηνιαίο Μάθημα
ΔΕ: Διπλωματική Εργασία
ΣΕ: Σπουδαστική Εργασία

----------


## Pappos

> Με λίγα λόγια, τι 3,5 έτη σπουδών σε ΤΕΙ (+0,5 έτος πρακτική), τι 5 έτη σπουδών σε πολυτεχνείο.


Και τα πολυτεχνεία 4,5 έτη είναι. Το 0,5 έτος είναι για διπλωματική.

http://www.civil.duth.gr/undergrad/lessons/

http://www.civ.uth.gr/proptixiakes/mathimata-ects

Kαι μια που μιλάμε για εξειδίκευση...γιατί δεν αλλάζουμε το πρόγραμμα σπουδών σε 3+2 ?
Εφόσον τα 2 χρόνια M.Sc είναι πλήρης εξειδίκευση.
Τα 3 χρόνια είνια γενικά μαθήματα πάνω κάτω τα ίδια για όλους καιγια Μηχανικούς ΤΕ και για Μηχανικούς ΠΕ. Έτσι ένας Μηχανικός ΠΕ θα μπορεί να κάνει το M.Sc σε ένα Τεχν. Πανεπιστήμιο ή ένας Μηχανικός ΤΕ σε ένα πολυτενχείο.

Απορώ όμως ειλικρινά γιατί δεν γίνεται η αλλαγή του 3+2...

*Γιατί είναι παράλογο στα 5 χρόνια δίπλωμα να κάνεις άλλα 2 για το M.Sc !!!
Δηλαδή τι παράλογο...ηλίθιο θα έλεγα και χάσιμο χρόνου. Αν είχε το 5ετές 3+2 θα είχει ήδη στα 5 χρόνια το M.Sc !!!

Στην περίπτωση της αλλαγής προγράμματος σπουδών σε 3+2, είναι αυτονόητο ότι το 5ετές είναι ισότιμο με το M.Sc !!!
Ισότιμο όμως, όχι το ίδιο, (ακαδημαϊκά το ίδιο σαν σπουδές αλλά όχι σαν τίτλος) δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να γράψεις 
Πολ. Μηχανικός M.Sc. !!!

Επίσης για την λασπολογία, επειδή υπάρχουν και βλαχαδερά...όταν είχαν πάρει την ισοτιμία όλοι έτρεχαν και έβαζαν στο βιογραφικό τους 
Πολ. Μηχανικός M.Sc !!!
Kαι φυσικά αυτό είναι grecomaster...διπλ. Μηχανικός είσαι όχι M.Sc.
Άλλο η ισοτιμία και άλλο ο τίτλος.
*

----------

